# Happy Birthday Semper Fidelis



## PB Moderating Team (May 10, 2013)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Semper Fidelis (born 1968, Age: 45)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## DMcFadden (May 10, 2013)

Congrats, sir!


----------



## Zach (May 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LeeD (May 10, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (May 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## py3ak (May 10, 2013)

Many happy returns, Rich! You are a blessing to all of us here on the Board.


----------



## baron (May 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gforce9 (May 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Rich!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for all that you here, Rich -- and may you have many more birthdays in good health.


----------



## dudley (May 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Scott1 (May 10, 2013)

God's richest blessings!


----------

